# Filesharing and storage sites blocked in India for 2014 FIFA World Cup still inaccessible



## paroh (Jul 23, 2014)

*Source*
Filesharing and storage sites blocked in India for 2014 FIFA World Cup still inaccessible - MediaNama



> Many file sharing, storage and torrent sites that where blocked for the 2014 FIFA World Cup, as still blocked by multiple ISP’s: MediaNama has checked on MTNL (Delhi), Reliance Communications (Netconnect). Among the sites blocked are storage sites like Mega.co.nz and uploadsat.com, torrent sites like thepiratebay.org, torrenthound.com, limetorrents.com, torrentfunk.com, torrents.net, among several others. Some of these sites might work on one ISP but not the other. Please do leave a comment with a list of sites not working on your ISP (and add details of your ISP and City).
> 
> The websites were blocked following a John Doe order issued by the Delhi High Court, and a list of from Sony owned Multi Screen Media (which had licensed rights for showing the World Cup in India), following which 472 websites, including Google Docs, Google Video and Google’s URL shortener goo.gl were blocked in the country. The list was later revised to 219 websites after ISP’s appealed.
> 
> ...



*SolidFiles

Solidfiles

CricHD

CricHD

Bitshare

Bitshare

CloudyVideos

Cloudyvideos

Freakshare

Freakshare*

*These websites not working on MTNL (Delhi)*

* torlock.com
    sockshare.com
    ukcast.tv
    ezcast.tv
    xuscacamusca.se
    crichd.in
    zonasports.to
    sports-x.net
    totbed.edu
    tv-porinternet.com
    vipbox.co
    vtv4u.eu
    cdn.playwire.com
    bayfiles.com
    share-online.biz
    ul.to
    terafile.co
    fileom.com
    d01.megasgares.com
    sharerpo.com
    fcore.eu
    mega-vids.com
    luckyshare.net
    nosvideo.net
    vidxden.com
    vidspot.net
    vidplay.net
    vidup.me
    youwatch.org
    videoweed.es
    uptobox.com
    btmon.com
    torrentz.dj
    torrentz.am
    torcache.kickassunblock.net
    barcelonastream.com
    sambasoccer.pw
    exashare.com
    epicshare.net
    thefile.me
    nosupload.com
    shareflare.net
    usefile.com
    hitfile.net
    jheberg.net
    sharebeast.com
    vshare.eu
    videobam.com
    sharexvid.com
    thevideo.me
    vidzbeez.com
    divxstream.net
    slickvid.com
    kickasstorrents.com.in
    streamhd.eu
    kickassunblock.net
    114nba.com
    51live.com
    atdhe24.net
    azhibo.com
    hahasport.com
    neolive.net
    kanqiu.tv
    megatvonline.co
    epctv.com
    firstrows.biz
    firstrowsports.ge
    freelivesport.eu
    footballsinlimites.pw
    funkeysports.com
    hdstreams.tv
    lesoleildelanuit.wf
    life-sport.org
    online–soccer.eu
    premier-league-live.net
    sport5online.com
    sportiemon.ge
    feed4u.net
    usagoals.tv
    24livestreamtv.com
    atdhe.ge
    bongdatructuyen.info
    majika.biz
    capodeportes.net
    desportogratis.com
    dinozap.com
    streamking.org
    vipracing.co.in*


----------



## Ironman (Jul 23, 2014)

Its High  Time we Revolt against such Nonsense

Its Shitty Speed + Blocked Content

What is the use of Internet ??


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2014)

We are being cornered, think about china and other countries


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2014)

why post same thing again? there already is a thread about it *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/185378-dot-blocks-torrent-sites-file-hosting-sites.html


----------



## heistings (Jul 28, 2014)

When atdhe.ge not working I am usually using ATDHE | ATDHE.net | Free Sports TV and for firstrowsports there are some alternation sites too  firstrow


----------

